# Are Poodles affectionate?



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I've seen a lot of Poodles at shows and agility competitions. I've done a lot of research online. Given the Standard Poodle temperament, I understand their behavior toward strangers. However, observing them at shows doesn't give me an accurate idea of what they're like with their owners at home. Are Poodles, in general, affectionate dogs?

Is the Miniature more or less so than the Standard?
None of the breeders I've spoken to are in my area, so I haven't had the opportunity to see any in their own environments.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

All size poodles are the most loving dogs imaginable. 10/10 for affection. My dogs smother me in love, cuddles, and kisses.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

Our spoo (8 months old) is very affectionate with all of us in the family, ecstatic when we come home, and delighted to greet visitors (to a fault!) . She's not a lap dog, but she likes to be right next to us. We met her mother and aunt, both around 5 years old at the time, and they were friendly with us-- not exuberant the way our puppy is, but happy to come to us and be petted.


----------



## CharliesDad (Feb 5, 2017)

how do you join a thread. am new and not intuitive so having problems interacting. did thank yous to the nice folks who commented on my original post. Thanks Again. They were helpful. looking forward to more conversation.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Very. * 


With each other. That's Maurice and Matisse in that little dog bed. 



All three snuggled up together as usual.



With me (that's my shoulder he's leaning into and has his head on)



With my daughter. They all love my daughter. Maurice loves to be held by anyone...on the lap, upright...any attention and snuggling is his favorite thing. They love anyone who's family or like family. They are friendly to strangers who are friendly. (mine are. Some are more aloof with strangers. Some are not big cuddlers apparently. But mine are major lap sitting, snuggle bunnies who love to be held or to sit on laps) and give little kisses...they follow me all over the house, love doing anything with me...training, walks, go for a ride. They just love to be with me.



Dogs are all individuals but poodles _tend_ to be very affectionate, family oriented dogs who love to form close bonds with their family. I've found them to be friendly to people we meet on our walks, they love children (had loads of socialization at an early age) and like other dogs. 

But in all honesty, all my dogs, regardless of the breeds I have had have always been very affectionate. I never had a dog that was aloof with me. My Dobe was somewhat aloof with strangers at first, correct temperament for a Doberman...but in 15 minutes would be quite friendly toward people he met when I was friendly to them. But I know there are some breeds or some individuals that are more independent and may not be as into their people _or_ as into cuddling affectionately.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

CharliesDad said:


> how do you join a thread. am new and not intuitive so having problems interacting. did thank yous to the nice folks who commented on my original post. Thanks Again. They were helpful. looking forward to more conversation.


Just write what you feel like...if you feel like it. Do you have pictures you can post of your dog? If you have something to say, just go ahead and write it. Do you have a story of how affectionate your poodle is? No pressure. Just do whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Poodles are all capable of being affectionate. The manner in which a puppy, who has had little or no contact with humans, shows affection, is different to the way humans do it. With their siblings they fight and bite each other then lay together and sleep. A puppy has to learn how humans want them to show their affection. The biting and mouthing has to be inhibited and the bond with a human (or humans) formed. It is inherent in the domesticated dog to form this bond but the bite inhibition needs to be taught. The dog will observe how you show it affection and reciprocate. In time you will see this as being affectionate. The dog always was but had to learn how to show it in a way you appreciated. This can take time. Standard poodles are famous for being independent in thought and behavior. This can have them seen as standoffish to outsiders but inside their family they are extremely affectionate. Mini's and toys are less independent and more immediately outgoing for the most part. Be aware that you must show affection to a puppy for the puppy to learn how you want it to react to it.
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not all, but I think that a high percentage of poodles are very connected to their family but not social butterfly's with strangers and that makes them seem sort of aloof, even snobby in public. But what they are not giving to the rest of the world, they are saving all for YOU.
Mine are toys, but as I write this I have one on my feet, one one my lap, and one resting over my heart. Of the three, only one would allow a stranger to even touch them.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mish17 said:


> I've seen a lot of Poodles at shows and agility competitions. I've done a lot of research online. Given the Standard Poodle temperament, I understand their behavior toward strangers. However, observing them at shows doesn't give me an accurate idea of what they're like with their owners at home. Are Poodles, in general, affectionate dogs?
> 
> Is the Miniature more or less so than the Standard?
> None of the breeders I've spoken to are in my area, so I haven't had the opportunity to see any in their own environments.



Oh my gosh, Poodles are VERY affectionate!! They will smother you with affection! Some people may not like their dogs to lick their face, but I'll tell you, I loved it SO much! Also, every time I came home from work, I would first put my purse and grocery bags on the counter, then lay on the floor and surrender to my precious babies! They literally were all over me - for about 2 minutes, and then unfortunately, I had to come up for air, lol

But that was our ritual. My dogs knew that as soon as I went to the floor, that was the sign that they could have their way with me! ❤


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If I had been able to take a picture of my morning on the recliner sofa this morning after everybody had their first potty stop this morning you would not need to ask. Lily was curled up between my knees with my feet up on the recliner. Javelin was draped across my shoulder and had his head tucked under my chin. His body was covering my outstretched right arm. The two poodles heads and front feet were all intertwined. It was a moment of all being right in the world.


----------



## DCspoo (Apr 19, 2015)

Mish17 said:


> I've seen a lot of Poodles at shows and agility competitions. I've done a lot of research online. Given the Standard Poodle temperament, I understand their behavior toward strangers. However, observing them at shows doesn't give me an accurate idea of what they're like with their owners at home. Are Poodles, in general, affectionate dogs?
> 
> Is the Miniature more or less so than the Standard?
> None of the breeders I've spoken to are in my area, so I haven't had the opportunity to see any in their own environments.


I think affectionate is a very broad term. Do you mean are they very licky, do they jump on you when you open the door, do they sit by your side and gaze adoringly, do they follow you around, etc. So many traits can be considered "affectionate" behavior. Most standards I have known don't have the typical "affection" labs or goldens are known for- the jump on you, lick your face to death when you come in the door. Our last spoo used to do his "butt wiggle" and wind through our legs when we walked in. He cuddled, but liked his own space, he sat looking adoringly at us as we pet him but his kisses were gentle and only when we put our hand to him for kisses. He followed us room to room, but he was dignified.

He was more aloof with strangers but warmed up once he knew you and always remembered people. In a room of 30 he could pick out those he had met and wander around nudging hands for pets...but again, it was dignified. 

So very very "affectionate", depending on your definition, and I am certain poodles vary in how they show the affection.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

DCspoo said:


> Most standards I have known don't have the typical "affection" labs or goldens are known for- the jump on you, lick your face to death when you come in the door. Our last spoo used to do his "butt wiggle" and wind through our legs when we walked in. He cuddled, but liked his own space, he sat looking adoringly at us as we pet him but his kisses were gentle and only when we put our hand to him for kisses. He followed us room to room, but he was dignified.
> 
> He was more aloof with strangers but warmed up once he knew you and always remembered people. In a room of 30 he could pick out those he had met and wander around nudging hands for pets...but again, it was dignified.
> 
> So very very "affectionate", depending on your definition, and I am certain poodles vary in how they show the affection.


You are right, they do vary. Mine are like Labs in poodle suits--very demonstrative of their affection. I wanted this trait, so I sought it out. Both dogs have extremely sweet mothers. My dogs are friendly to all, never ever aloof when people visit our home or when I take them places.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Funnily enough I was asked this question by a lady whilst out for a walk with my poodles. She was on the other side of a wall and Gunther had jumped up to see her as she was admiring them. She said she's heard that poodles had a very affectionate nature and asked me if it was true...before I had chance to answer Gunther proceeded to lift his paw and hold the ladies hand!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh my yes!! I though Dusty was quite demonstrative of his affections but Honey is waaaaay more! If all my friends come over she'll catapult around the room, jumping on everyone's lap, licking them to death. She's shy with strangers but once she gets to know someone, that's it. Try to breathe when she's greeting you. :ahhhhh:

There was only one person Dusty didn't like, and that was my neighbour who has a very loud manner. He growled at her. Funnily enough, Honey doesn't like her either!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> You are right, they do vary. Mine are like Labs in poodle suits--very demonstrative of their affection. I wanted this trait, so I sought it out. Both dogs have extremely sweet mothers. My dogs are friendly to all, never ever aloof when people visit our home or when I take them places.


Labs in poodle suits! I love that. hahaha. Mine are sort of that way as well, especially with children. I would have to say Matisse is not quite a Lab...maybe a notch down. (I'm picturing the Lab I had...major wiggle butt...her nick name) He takes just a couple seconds to assess the person first. But then he's very glad to meet them and begins bring them a toy or prances around joyfully. Maurice , on the other hand... loves to be greeted by strangers, has no hesitation, gives a little wag, looks up at them, puts his little feet up on their leg to be picked up, but he's more quiet about it...not quite that boisterous, falling all over himself Lab or Golden quality. 

I think a lot depends on their temperament and to a great extent, how much _early_ socialization they had with all kinds of people, locations of people and people doing different things. People, people, people. Large, small, black, white, working, carrying things. People being friendly to them who give wonderful treats too. Early socialization done right. I like to get my puppies when they're 8 to 10 weeks old so I can start socializing them the way I like to. As soon as they get their 2nd shots, they're out and about but carefully...being reasonable...not taking them places where loads of puppies have been etc. I prefer a confident, well socialized dog that enjoys people and other dogs. I like sharing them and their wonderfulness with others. And watching them enjoy all the "creatures" in their world. 

I would love to meet your dogs one day Zooeysmom. They sound like dogs I'd love and admire.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Not all, but I think that a high percentage of poodles are very connected to their family but not social butterfly's with strangers and that makes them seem sort of aloof, even snobby in public. But what they are not giving to the rest of the world, they are saving all for YOU.
> Mine are toys, but as I write this I have one on my feet, one one my lap, and one resting over my heart. Of the three, only one would allow a stranger to even touch them.



My 3 toys are the same way. They give me to much attention, but really have to know anyone else to let them pick them up. And then they still follow me with their eyes, and if I leave the room they want down, my tiny one will scream to be put down, the other 2 will look over the sofa to see where I am. I am glad as I do not worry about someone stealing them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> My 3 toys are the same way. They give me to much attention, but really have to know anyone else to let them pick them up. And then they still follow me with their eyes, and if I leave the room they want down, my tiny one will scream to be put down, the other 2 will look over the sofa to see where I am. I am glad as I do not worry about someone stealing them.



Yes, that comes in so handy at the dog park - at first when I would see somebody trying to lure Timi over I would get up and go over to hover to monitor the interactions (have to be careful about somebody trying to pick-up and maybe drop a little one if not steal them), but I soon realized that Timi was never going to let anyone get close enough to touch, so now I just get to sit there and watch her stay just an inch or two beyond their reach lol! Trulee may be a different story, but usually she is only down when the park is pretty empty and I am walking right behind her.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

My daughter's standard is very aloof with strangers but is incredibly affectionate with his "own people". It's not a "bum wagging lick you all over" kind of affection, just a gentle affection where he wants to constantly be with you and is happy to be touching you. 

My 4 1/2 month miniature poodle puppy loves attention more than he loves anything else. He follows me everywhere and his favorite place to be is on my lap, playing with me or just sitting next to me. I have never had such a loving and loyal dog.....it is very cool.

This is just my own experience but I think poodles in general are real people dogs, but more their "own people" rather than strangers.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Labs in poodle suits! I love that. hahaha. Mine are sort of that way as well, especially with children. I would have to say Matisse is not quite a Lab...maybe a notch down. (I'm picturing the Lab I had...major wiggle butt...her nick name) He takes just a couple seconds to assess the person first. But then he's very glad to meet them and begins bring them a toy or prances around joyfully. Maurice , on the other hand... loves to be greeted by strangers, has no hesitation, gives a little wag, looks up at them, puts his little feet up on their leg to be picked up, but he's more quiet about it...not quite that boisterous, falling all over himself Lab or Golden quality.
> 
> I think a lot depends on their temperament and to a great extent, how much _early_ socialization they had with all kinds of people, locations of people and people doing different things. People, people, people. Large, small, black, white, working, carrying things. People being friendly to them who give wonderful treats too. Early socialization done right. I like to get my puppies when they're 8 to 10 weeks old so I can start socializing them the way I like to. As soon as they get their 2nd shots, they're out and about but carefully...being reasonable...not taking them places where loads of puppies have been etc. I prefer a confident, well socialized dog that enjoys people and other dogs. I like sharing them and their wonderfulness with others. And watching them enjoy all the "creatures" in their world.
> 
> I would love to meet your dogs one day Zooeysmom. They sound like dogs I'd love and admire.



I totally agree PB. I think 10 weeks is a perfect time to get a puppy, so the owner can start socializing the puppy in the way that they want. I always loved my dogs being very affectionate with me, but I didn't want them to be affectionate with strangers or overly affectionate with family members who came to visit. Not all people like having a dog jump into their lap, and start licking them. It's important to start teaching them young, as to what is okay, and what's not okay. 

And I too would love to meet Zooeysmom's dogs!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My poodles are trained not to jump up into someone's lap. Well, Maurice can't jump that high. But Matisse can so he has been taught to sit and wait for an invite. Then he can jump up. And neither are huge lickers. They'll give a little lick here and there but nothing like my Chihuahua, Chulita. She was _really _a licker.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My experience with, Standard Poodles, is that they are as affectionate as you want them to be. Raise them to be aloof and that is what you will get. Raise them to be friendly with everyone and that is what you will get. Poodles really want to please you.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

All my poodles have been crazy friendly. Cuddle bugs with us and friendly with strangers. 

Rookie is especially friendly to teenage girls...I think from DD and her friends playing with him so much (and taking selfies with him) We were walking one day and this girl was sitting on the sidewalk and before I realized it he was trying to get in her lap and give her kisses....thank goodness she was amused. 

There used to be a contractor in town whose "wife" had a standard. The standard used to ride around in the guys truck with him sitting right next to him!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

ApricotsRock said:


> All my poodles have been crazy friendly. Cuddle bugs with us and friendly with strangers.
> 
> Rookie is especially friendly to teenage girls...I think from DD and her friends playing with him so much (and taking selfies with him) We were walking one day and this girl was sitting on the sidewalk and before I realized it he was trying to get in her lap and give her kisses....thank goodness she was amused.
> 
> There used to be a contractor in town whose "wife" had a standard. The standard used to ride around in the guys truck with him sitting right next to him!











Grace likes to go out in the truck too.
She is tethered back for safety.
Click on image.
Eric


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> View attachment 382449
> 
> 
> Grace likes to go out in the truck too.
> ...


LOL, she's sitting there so obiediently! Just adorable!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> LOL, she's sitting there so obediently! Just adorable!!


She is most obedient when she wants to be. Being in the truck with daddy is like heaven and so she behaves well. Should we pass a park with child play areas, she will bark and whine. "Daddy, we can play here stop now!" If we pass another truck with a dog inside, Wooof! woof! wuf! "Hey dude, here is another truckie." Wooof!!
Eric


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> She is most obedient when she wants to be. Being in the truck with daddy is like heaven and so she behaves well. Should we pass a park with child play areas, she will bark and whine. "Daddy, we can play here stop now!" If we pass another truck with a dog inside, Wooof! woof! wuf! "Hey dude, here is another truckie." Wooof!!
> Eric


LOL, thanks Eric for the laugh. It's 12:30am here, and although I am way off in another room, my laughter woke up DH. Can I blame you for that? ;-)


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> LOL, thanks Eric for the laugh. It's 12:30am here, and although I am way off in another room, my laughter woke up DH. Can I blame you for that? ;-)


I've been blamed lately for much worse!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My minipoo is definitely affectionate both with family, friends (male/female/children/adults) and new people. She also loves all dogs except a tiny minority of extremely aggressive dogs. She's also a cuddler.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My current girls were all older dogs, and I trained them the same as I would a puppy. They do not jump on my lap or anyone else's lap. They wait to be picked up. When out in public, they sit and stay on their blanket. They stay there and if potty is needed the will whine. I really do not feel the age of the dog is as important as the time you put in training them for what you want them to do and how to act. At home they run and play at will, but not out of the house. I will brag a little. people say they have never seen better behaved dogs in public or at home.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

My contribution isn't worth much seeing as I don't know how much of a poodle Monty is... But he is sooo affectionate. My husband laughs at me because I didn't want a lap dog and that is 100% what I got and I love it! He loves to cuddle on the couch, sit on my lap or by my feet while I'm working and give kisses whenever he has the opportunity. He is also a social butterfly. He will ignore people who ignore him but should they so much as look at him he must go up to them and greet them. He has been hesitant towards 2 people so far, both older men and it only took him a moment to decide they were fine. 
I have no clue what his life was like up until a month ago so who knows what made him this way.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

SO very affectionate! my Spoos are total love bugs


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I would love to meet your dogs one day Zooeysmom. They sound like dogs I'd love and admire.


While I've been doing some sleuthing to try to help Mish, I came across this old post. Well, some of you know Poodlebeguiled came to stay with me for a week last year and she and the dogs had a mutual love fest  And I now consider PB among my bestest friends


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

My maltipoo, Jasper, is probably the sweetest and most affectionate dog I have ever had. I was worried when I adopted Miracle that she would be really aloof and not as affectionate, given her history and the fact that she was already 6 years old, but out of the 5 dogs I have had in my life, she is a close second to my Jasper.


----------



## TGBTG7701 (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh yes, my female is very sweet and loving, see has to be touching me or my wife when ever she is around us. She is always beside us, or at our feet, she loves to give kisses, and hugs. But, she is only this way to my wife and me, she does not give any love to strangers, she is very cautious of new people. We take her out with us all the time, she will let most people pet her just a little, but she is not very open to it.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

All of my girls are overly affectionate, strictly with me, however, many of the girlfriends that stop in a couple times a week, they will let them hold them, but with an eye on me at all times. If I am there I do not think I could loose them if I tried, they have to see me


----------



## MathildaVienna (Dec 12, 2017)

Our almost 9 month mini poodle is shy but peaceful with strangers. When we’re out and about, she always stays about a hand’s distance away from anyone being able to pet her...perhaps this comes off as aloof. With “own people” she’s a cuddly, affectionate teddy bear who always has her eyes (and when possible, her body) on us. With friends in our home, she quickly warms up and enjoys cuddles with them, too.


----------

